# what size?



## emmylou92

so my little baby is getting that long she is growing out of age three to six months clothes....she not chubby she dosen't fill them she is just so so so long. at baby club the other week she was laying next to a 5 month old and 6 month old and she was longer than both.

think is got something to do with the 12 hours sleep she is having at night and the naps in the day....

Anyway what size are your LO's in now?


----------



## x__amour

Tori still wears mostly 0-3, 3-6 is too baggy on her for the most part. She won't be in 0-3 for too much longer though.


----------



## Char.due.jan

It really depends, some newborn still fit him, he's mainly in 0-3 but is fitting into a few of his 3-6. Clothes sizes are so varied!


----------



## x__amour

Char.due.jan said:


> Clothes sizes are so varied!

Very true. Tori's newborn jeans still fit her!


----------



## emmylou92

people ask me how old she is and when i tell them she isnt even three months yet they dont believe me. =0 my baby girl is soooo big i didnt expect her to grow this quick maybe she will slow down soon though.


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava is in 9-12 now. She is long too, in the torso, I have a really long torso too! so she's in 9-12 in most clothes, but 6-9 in most trousers.


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava also sleeps 12+ hours and naps plenty, though he was long when born, so makes no difference really. x


----------



## emmylou92

glad it isnt just my baby thats long.


----------



## annawrigley

Noah is in 18-24... How come you are weaning her?


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Logan's in 0-3. But the odd 3-6 sleepsuit sneaks in there.

And, as above, how come you're weaning her? 

x


----------



## amygwen

Sorry, but you've weaned a 2 month old? Whoever gave you that advice is :wacko:


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn is wearing 6-9 month old


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Lyrik is in 9-12 12-18 She is cloth diapered so she has a bugger bum so we have to get longer clothes and she si 30inches!

Why are you weaning her? She is FAR to young!


----------



## _laura

Yeah weaning isn't recommended until at least 17 weeks due to tummies not being able to cope. I started at 17+5 weeks because HV and docs said it was right but max has about a spoon every 2 days. in terms of clothes he's in 6-9 now. He's really tall.


----------



## lily123

Yeah sorry but weaning a 2 month old?!
Rediculous.


----------



## stephx

Ava in 6-9, she's pretty much bang on with clothes sizes, I'll move her up at 9 months 

And yeah ^^^ why are you weaning her? X


----------



## KaceysMummy

Kaceys still in 12-18 months, although some 9-12 sizes still fit her - she is really long/tall.
Sizes definitely vary depending on where they're bought from I think.
I agree with everyone else, your weaning her very early :? 
Its recommended at 6 months but at the very earliest 4 months...
x


----------



## lauram_92

my brother was weaned at 8 weeks old. he started to get 10oz bottles & they're not supposed to need more that 9oz bottles (apparently) so my mum had to wean him..

i think it all depends on the baby when they need weaned. when i first had oliver i was told to wean him as close to six months as possible, but then i was told that babies who go to six months are undernourished so to wean them closer to 3 months.. :\ it always changes when you should wean babies.

but anyway, oliver is in 0-3 clothes mainly.. but he is getting a bit long for the sleepsuits so i am going to put him in 3-6 month ones soon (when i get them washed :dohh:) he fits 0-3 month trousers pretty perfect, but the tops sometimes are tight around his podgy belly :L i can't believe how big he is either..


----------



## annawrigley

But her LO is only having 6oz every 4 hours which is perfectly normal for a baby that age!


----------



## Char.due.jan

It may be too young for her to wean, but people could say it with a little more tact. Who told you to start weaning hun if it was a HV or a doctor I'd get a second opinion x


----------



## 08marchbean

my LO is in 6-9 and some 9-12 but her 3-6month summer stuff still fits her. (we had it out at the weekend when it was nice) :wacko:


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna is in mostly 6month, but can fit into some 9month too.


----------



## annawrigley

08marchbean said:


> my LO is in 6-9 and some 9-12 but her 3-6month summer stuff still fits her. (we had it out at the weekend when it was nice) :wacko:

Yeah weirdly Noah fits in his shorts from last year and some tshirts which are 6-9 or 9-12. He wears 12-18 pjs but clothes are 18-24. Bizarre!


----------



## vinteenage

We're in 3-6 or 6 months.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Glad i'm not the only one with a giant of a baby. Syri is just about 5 months and she's half an inch off 9m carters clothes. She used to be hella skinny too, but since she's started weaning she's been chunking out a bit. 

On the subject of weaning, every baby is different and this thread has nothing to do with it, its about clothing size, so i really wish that everyone would step back and leave it alone. :shrug:


----------



## 08marchbean

annawrigley said:


> 08marchbean said:
> 
> 
> my LO is in 6-9 and some 9-12 but her 3-6month summer stuff still fits her. (we had it out at the weekend when it was nice) :wacko:
> 
> Yeah weirdly Noah fits in his shorts from last year and some tshirts which are 6-9 or 9-12. He wears 12-18 pjs but clothes are 18-24. Bizarre!Click to expand...

the clothes sizes are so weird. they arent the same from any 2 shops. i never know what size to buy, coz her age ones swamp her.


----------



## annawrigley

Desi's_lost said:


> Glad i'm not the only one with a giant of a baby. Syri is just about 5 months and she's half an inch off 9m carters clothes. She used to be hella skinny too, but since she's started weaning she's been chunking out a bit.
> 
> *On the subject of weaning, every baby is different and this thread has nothing to do with it, its about clothing size, so i really wish that everyone would step back and leave it alone. *:shrug:

If someone announces they are weaning a 2 month old infant, people are gonna ask why...


----------



## Desi's_lost

annawrigley said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Glad i'm not the only one with a giant of a baby. Syri is just about 5 months and she's half an inch off 9m carters clothes. She used to be hella skinny too, but since she's started weaning she's been chunking out a bit.
> 
> *On the subject of weaning, every baby is different and this thread has nothing to do with it, its about clothing size, so i really wish that everyone would step back and leave it alone. *:shrug:
> 
> If someone announces they are weaning a 2 month old infant, people are gonna ask why...Click to expand...

Then send her a private message? Rather than hijacking the thread.


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I agree Anna, it's a bit shocking! 

Amelia's still in 6-9 month clothes at 9 and half months, she's quite long though :wacko: Her weights between the 50th & 75th centile though. She still wears her 3-6 month tights and has got teeny feet! Size 1 shoes (3-6 months) are a tiny bit big for her :haha:


----------



## amygwen

Desi's_lost said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Glad i'm not the only one with a giant of a baby. Syri is just about 5 months and she's half an inch off 9m carters clothes. She used to be hella skinny too, but since she's started weaning she's been chunking out a bit.
> 
> *On the subject of weaning, every baby is different and this thread has nothing to do with it, its about clothing size, so i really wish that everyone would step back and leave it alone. *:shrug:
> 
> If someone announces they are weaning a 2 month old infant, people are gonna ask why...Click to expand...
> 
> Then send her a private message? Rather than hijacking the thread.Click to expand...

If she didn't want anyone to mention anything about her weaning her daughter than why mention weaning in the first place? Like you said it's completely irrelevant to the thread.


----------



## Rhio92

Connor's pretty bang on with clothe sizes! He's in 3-6 months atm, however, some of his nb and 0-3 month vests still fit. He's got long legs, so his babygrows are grown out if waaay before anything else :haha: x


----------



## LoisP

:bunny::bunny:


----------



## Rhio92

Loving your sig Lois! :rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

It's gettin hot in here


----------



## Rhio92

annawrigley said:


> It's gettin hot in here

No! Don't sing that song again! You did it on another thread and I had it in my head for days! :rofl:


----------



## x__amour

Rhio92 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> It's gettin hot in here
> 
> No! Don't sing that song again! You did it on another thread and I had it in my head for days! :rofl:Click to expand...

Sameee! :lol:


----------



## sarah0108

Max is 10m tomorrow and in 6-9months clothing hes about 21lb, and for some reason his clothes are too big?!

Harriet will be 2 next month and wears 9-12m and 12-18m, shes about 24lb x


----------



## lauram_92

I was looking at Oliver's 3-6 month clothes tonight because he has outgrown 0-3 month sleepsuits. I picked up at t-shirt & was thought oh no, this is going to fit him now & started panicking because I felt like I'd wasted ALL his clothes by not putting them on him. Picked up another & realised it is going to be like a tent on him! It is so weird, a 3-6 month sleepsuit is massive on him, but one that was '6 months' fits him? I definately think there should be a more definate size.. I also have a 9-12 month top that is probably more 3-6 months, I think they might have got the label wrong!


----------



## LoisP

NICE ONE ANNA
i can't get that song out my head now! lol
x


----------



## annawrigley

LoisP said:


> NICE ONE ANNA
> i can't get that song out my head now! lol
> x

I know, I'm having to listen to it to try and get it out of mine :rofl: I couldnt resist! x


----------



## _laura

annawrigley said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> NICE ONE ANNA
> i can't get that song out my head now! lol
> x
> 
> I know, I'm having to listen to it to try and get it out of mine :rofl: I couldnt resist! xClick to expand...

I have a playlist with songs like this on. i do the cleaning to it :haha:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

:rofl: you guys crack me up! :haha:


----------



## Sarah10

Jayden's nearly 8months and mainly in 12-18 clothes, he has the odd jeans 9-12 which still fit him, vests are 18-24 :rofl: he weighed 20lb 10 (i think, red book is downstairs) at 6 months, i'm guessing about 23lb now?


----------



## ShelbyLee

shiah is starting to wear 6m and 6-9m clothes.. she has always been in the 80-90 percentile.. at almost 4months she weights about 16 lbs


----------



## Burchy314

Jayden is in mostly 0-3 month clothes. She can fit into a few of her newborn clothes and some 3 months clothes but nothing any bigger then that.


----------



## lauram_92

not trying to restart an argument or anything, but my mum put me on solids at 10-12weeks for no reason, just cause she felt like it.. it probably depends on where you live, whether your parenting styles are old fashioned or whatever. a lot of babies where i live get weaned quite early?!


----------



## vinteenage

lauram_92 said:


> not trying to restart an argument or anything, but my mum put me on solids at 10-12weeks for no reason, just cause she felt like it.. it probably depends on where you live, whether your parenting styles are old fashioned or whatever. a lot of babies where i live get weaned quite early?!

Oh of course its a parent's own prerogative, but I think its important parents research it and make the decision for themselves, especially since we have so much more information available to us then when our parents had babies. :flower:

Early weaning has been linked to digestive problems one gets when they're older (IBS, Crohn's Disease, etc).


----------



## leoniebabey

LO is in 9-12 clothes
the odd 6-9 still fits 
and some 12-18 fit but it's mostly coats and some of the smaller t-shirts
he weighs 24lbs 5 but he actually doesnt look that big now he looks very much in proportion he's just had a growth spurt (heightwise) though so i think thats why, his 9-12 month jeans now dont need folded over lol!


----------



## emmylou92

i was told to give her a few spoon fulls of what ever veg as in the afternoon she gets very ratty hv come to visit every day for five days between 1 and 4 and she could see that she wouldnt take her bottle and was very stressy so thats what she told me to do

now she is very happpy again. she only takes the 6 oz every 4 hours if she has baby rice or food in the day if not she wants 7 oz evry 3 hrs.

i'm just doing what i was advised...i have never been a mum before so how can i tell her a hv for 40yrs that she is in the wrong when what she has said has worked for my daughter.


----------



## annawrigley

emmylou92 said:


> i was told to give her a few spoon fulls of what ever veg as in the afternoon she gets very ratty hv come to visit every day for five days between 1 and 4 and she could see that she wouldnt take her bottle and was very stressy so thats what she told me to do
> 
> now she is very happpy again. she only takes the 6 oz every 4 hours if she has baby rice or food in the day if not she wants 7 oz evry 3 hrs.
> 
> i'm just doing what i was advised...i have never been a mum before so how can i tell her a hv for 40yrs that she is in the wrong when what she has said has worked for my daughter.

Would giving 7oz every 3 hours not work the same way? Its really best to give more milk rather than solids if possible. Your HV really shouldn't have advised that...


----------



## smatheson

emmylou92 said:


> i was told to give her a few spoon fulls of what ever veg as in the afternoon she gets very ratty hv come to visit every day for five days between 1 and 4 and she could see that she wouldnt take her bottle and was very stressy so thats what she told me to do
> 
> now she is very happpy again. she only takes the 6 oz every 4 hours if she has baby rice or food in the day if not she wants 7 oz evry 3 hrs.
> 
> i'm just doing what i was advised...i have never been a mum before so how can i tell her a hv for 40yrs that she is in the wrong when what she has said has worked for my daughter.

not to get into the argument but my doctor told me to give my LO oatmeal cereal once in the morning once at night because he require alot more and when he drinks his bottle he is so starving he sucks in so much air that he screams for hours and now that he is on the cereal he is doing great. Also I was put on rice cereal at two months old when I was a baby because I required more too.


----------



## emmylou92

im just stuck...i have so many people telling me so many differant things.

I wish the answer was out ther in black and white. There are a few mums at my mother and baby club doing the same


----------



## annawrigley

Try upping her milk... Even 7oz every 3 hours isnt too much, I heard you should only consider weaning early if your LO is draining 9oz bottles regularly, all they need at this age is milk honestly x


----------



## leoniebabey

no HV i've spoke to would reccomend that, from what i gather this HV in paticular is clearly not up to date with the guidelines which is 6 months or 4 at the earliest.
7oz every 3 hours doesnt seem that bad to me tbh, my HV said offer them up to 9oz before weaning and only after 4 months. 
i was given rice and stuff at 6 weeks and i get terrible stomach aches where im doubled over in pain, whether it's related or not still not something i would take the risk of happening to my child. 
Also if i were you i'd switch HV's as thats very outdated advice.


----------



## Hotbump

^^ they say that if your mom weaned you before 4 months that it may cause stomach problems when older. Wish i remember where i read that it was a doctor magzine it messes with your digestive system.


----------



## Desi's_lost

The thing is that ALL babies are different. Some arent ready for solids even at 6 months, and some are ready early. From what she described the milk wasnt enough, and LO was happy after getting a little baby food. Chances are the babies in those studies that have issues are the ones that were *forced* to take solids before they were ready. Clearly thats not the case here. 
I'm fairly certain everyone has made their point clear, why get on her case telling her she's doing something wrong when * every baby is different and guidelines arent right for everyone?*


----------



## purple_kiwi

Desi's_lost said:


> The thing is that ALL babies are different. Some arent ready for solids even at 6 months, and some are ready early. From what she described the milk wasnt enough, and LO was happy after getting a little baby food. Chances are the babies in those studies that have issues are the ones that were *forced* to take solids before they were ready. Clearly thats not the case here.
> I'm fairly certain everyone has made their point clear, why get on her case telling her she's doing something wrong when * every baby is different and guidelines arent right for everyone?*

I'm sure they forced HUNDREDS of babies to eat food just to prove they will get problems. Coming up with ridiculous excuses to justify what you think is right despite all these studies saying different isn't going to change many peoples mind nor what world health has deemed appropriate they don't just pull ages from no where.


----------



## Hotbump

https://www.wholesomebabyfood.com/early-solid-food-feeding.htm
this is all i have to say


----------



## Desi's_lost

purple_kiwi said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> The thing is that ALL babies are different. Some arent ready for solids even at 6 months, and some are ready early. From what she described the milk wasnt enough, and LO was happy after getting a little baby food. Chances are the babies in those studies that have issues are the ones that were *forced* to take solids before they were ready. Clearly thats not the case here.
> I'm fairly certain everyone has made their point clear, why get on her case telling her she's doing something wrong when * every baby is different and guidelines arent right for everyone?*
> 
> I'm sure they forced HUNDREDS of babies to eat food just to prove they will get problems. Coming up with ridiculous excuses to justify what you think is right despite all these studies saying different isn't going to change many peoples mind nor what world health has deemed appropriate they don't just pull ages from no where.Click to expand...

If it was really so detrimental i'm positive doctors in the US would NOT be telling mothers to use rice to thicken infants milk. :shrug: In fact it is the only thing besides medicine that many practices offer as a solution. So unless you plan to tell me that doctors knowingly tell parents to do something wrong and completely harmful, I think that maybe, just maybe a 3 month old will come through the deathly valley of solid foods unharmed.
AND i'm even more certain there would not be special bottles designed for feeding rice thickened milk to infants not yet ready to use a spoon.


----------



## stephx

Desi don't turn this into an argument, everyone already knows your stand on early weaning. No-one was telling her she was doing wrong, just saying it doesn't sound like she needs weaning this early :shrug:

OP- I would cut out the solids untill 4 months if you can, up her milk to whatever she wants. 7oz every 3 hours is fine :) is she on hungry baby milk? X


----------



## x__Hannah__x

7oz every 3 hours is fine, Amelia was on 8-9oz bottles at that age. 

And no offence to your HV, but any health professional that advised to wean before 4 months would be sacked!


----------



## lily123

Not trying to start anything (honestly i'm not!) but ladies who wean early, are you not worried about what problems it could potentially cause your child? I was weaned at 3 and a half months and i have countless digestive problems, and i'm sure it was down to early weaning.
x


----------



## KaceysMummy

Milk is the only source of nutrition needed at this stage - just because she is showing interest in eating doesn't mean she's ready...
Perhaps she's just going through a growth spurt and needs a bit more? 
Try offering her cool boiled water between feeds - she may just be thirsty.
I personally would try not to give her anymore food, as medically she doesn't need it, it could cause a lot of digestive problems in the future and makes her prone to more allergies. 
I'd research weaning and look into it better - there is so much more information out there nowadays, and speak to your HV again about it.
However it is your choice, and if your fine with weaning your LO now then that's up to you, I just think its important to research it a bit more. 
:flower:xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Desi's_lost said:


> purple_kiwi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> The thing is that ALL babies are different. Some arent ready for solids even at 6 months, and some are ready early. From what she described the milk wasnt enough, and LO was happy after getting a little baby food. Chances are the babies in those studies that have issues are the ones that were *forced* to take solids before they were ready. Clearly thats not the case here.
> I'm fairly certain everyone has made their point clear, why get on her case telling her she's doing something wrong when * every baby is different and guidelines arent right for everyone?*
> 
> I'm sure they forced HUNDREDS of babies to eat food just to prove they will get problems. Coming up with ridiculous excuses to justify what you think is right despite all these studies saying different isn't going to change many peoples mind nor what world health has deemed appropriate they don't just pull ages from no where.Click to expand...
> 
> If it was really so detrimental i'm positive doctors in the US would NOT be telling mothers to use rice to thicken infants milk. :shrug: In fact it is the only thing besides medicine that many practices offer as a solution. So unless you plan to tell me that doctors knowingly tell parents to do something wrong and completely harmful, I think that maybe, just maybe a 3 month old will come through the deathly valley of solid foods unharmed.
> AND i'm even more certain there would not be special bottles designed for feeding rice thickened milk to infants not yet ready to use a spoon.Click to expand...

LOL!, in my eyes if they arnt big enough for a spoon they shouldnt be weaned, special bottle or not its a choking hazard, in years to come alot of american people will have digestive problems I bet. The guidline of 6 months is there for a reason, yes some babies need weaned early but not before 4 months!


----------



## annawrigley

The thing is it's a worldwide guideline so I don't know why so many US doctors are advising weaning at only a few weeks old :wacko:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Exactly Anna it's not going to be any different!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

emmylou92 said:


> im just stuck...i have so many people telling me so many differant things.
> 
> I wish the answer was out ther in black and white. There are a few mums at my mother and baby club doing the same

My advice is to speak to a health visitor or doctor about it before you begin weaning. Generally speaking, babies stomachs and guts are not designed to be ready for solids until at least 4 months of age. Personally I wouldn't risk causing problems by weaning too early. 4 months old is plenty early, you haven't got that far to go before she's 4 months anyway :) Remember to research what foods are 'no nos' before specific ages. 

Better to be safe than sorry IMO! If you were to start weaning early and she developed stomach problems or allergic reactions, you might wish you hadn't. Get some professional advice hun :flower:

x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

emmylou92 said:


> i was told to give her a few spoon fulls of what ever veg as in the afternoon she gets very ratty hv come to visit every day for five days between 1 and 4 and she could see that she wouldnt take her bottle and was very stressy so thats what she told me to do
> 
> now she is very happpy again. she only takes the 6 oz every 4 hours if she has baby rice or food in the day if not she wants 7 oz evry 3 hrs.
> 
> i'm just doing what i was advised...i have never been a mum before so how can i tell her a hv for 40yrs that she is in the wrong when what she has said has worked for my daughter.

Oh, just saw this. Hmmm :wacko: I'd get a second opinion personally.. If they say the same then carry on. 

Also, might help - https://www.bda.uk.com/publications/statements/PositionStatementWeaning.pdf Sounds like a prett controversial subject tbh!! 

x


----------



## xSophieBx

Lily is usually bang on with her sizing, just put her up to 9-12months :) x


----------



## DazedConfused

My LO is in 3-6 moving into 6-9 now, and he's not even 2 months old yet.

He's always been big, I believe he's roughly 99th centile or something, but OH and I are both quite tall people. Wish LO would stop getting longer and start getting chubbier though! :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

Michael was 7lb and 53cm newborn
At 15weeks (he's 17weeks on Friday) 12.2lbs and 62.5cms
We are now in 6-9month baby grows, jeans and all bottoms as he has big long legs lol like his father lol

As for weaning this week I tries to see if Michael was interested in baby rice as we are on 8-9oz of hungry baby every 4 hours lol (we changed to hungry baby when Michael was 4weeks old as we were on 7oz every three hours) tbh I was curious to see if he'd like it, he went mental and clearly doesn't want it and in my eyes isn't ready (btw his baby rice was mostly his milk and it was VERY runny)
He's a greedy little man but I find Milk is all he needs or cooled boiled water 

There is even thicker milk than hungry baby doctors are advised to offer this before weaning :) xxx


----------



## emmylou92

i feel as though i'm been batterd from all side's here. 
I sopke to another hv saturday...as i just moved districts and she said they wouldn't advise early weaning. (btw hollie has been haveing cooled boilded water since 8 weeks old once a day) though in some case's they do as the baby is showing sign's of been ready. she told me to up her bottles to 7oz so i have and to be honest it hasnt worked. but were going to stick to it for the next week or so and up it more if need's be. I'd like to just thank those who told me their oppinion without making me feel as though im he worst mum in the world. I just have so many people telling me so many different things all i want to do is make my little girl happy. I adore her and never want to cause her any unhappyness. I just feel as though im on my own.


----------



## mayb_baby

Uck hunn :hugs::hugs: you were just doing what you were told by your HV, I read all the comments and yeah a few people came across quite harsh but I really don't think it was intended to be like that. I think they just wanted you to know the risks of early weaning. I hope you find a solution that works for your little girl. 
Hungry baby was a God send for us when my little man was 5-6weeks he would take between 8oz one feed and 4oz another depending on how hungry he was. Lol ask your HV about stronger formulas see if that helps her appetite.
Your LO might keep looking for food now she has shown interest in it but after a week or so if she realises she's not getting it.
:hugs: Head up and I hope you find your solution quickly :) xxxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

sorry if i came across a bit mean
i think it's just me and the other girls have seen so many threads 'should i wean early' when everywhere i see the guidelines are 6 months or 4 in certain babies. 
I got loads of info about weaning and the birth to 5 book, i thought everyone got so i just didnt know why anyone doesnt know the guidelines i was told before i even had LO,
glad you had a rethink as it really is beneficial to LO to wait, even if you just hold of till 4 months, much better for her!


----------



## leoniebabey

sorry if i came across a bit mean
i think it's just me and the other girls have seen so many threads 'should i wean early' when everywhere i see the guidelines are 6 months or 4 in certain babies. 
I got loads of info about weaning and the birth to 5 book, i thought everyone got so i just didnt know why anyone doesnt know the guidelines i was told before i even had LO,
glad you had a rethink as it really is beneficial to LO to wait, even if you just hold of till 4 months, much better for her!


----------



## emmylou92

my hv cam round yday she is a new one and really nice.
Hollie chilled right out now and is happy again :)
OH and i had a long chat and were going to do BLW. She usually has a bottle when were having breakfast diner and tea with us at the table so when she is ready she will be able to let us know as im sure she will start taking food off our plates :)

thank you all :)


----------



## annawrigley

Good choice hun :D Wish I had done BLW xxx


----------



## amygwen

Good for you hun :thumbup: BLW is the way to go! It's so much easier!


----------



## flutterbywing

brilliant news BLW is fantastic!

as for sizes DS1 (nearly 5) is in 5-6 bottoms 6-7/7-8 tops/PJs DD (nearly 3) is in 9-12/12-18 and DS2 (10.5 months) is in 3-6/6-9


----------



## Char.due.jan

Good news :) x


----------



## JoJo16

Alice is 15.5 months and has been wearing summer clothes from last year in 6-9. shes usually 9-12 or 12-18 though.


----------



## lucy_x

Amari is in 6-9 still. Shes pretty bang on for sizing (Well she was in newborn for 12 weeks) but you get the jist :lol:


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Some of Kian's 0-3 months still fit him but some of his 3-6 months are too small :S... Also some of his 6-9 vest fit a lot better than all the smaller sizes but this could be because he is really long.


----------



## mayb_baby

What's BLW? :huh:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Baby-Led Weaning, where your baby learns to feed themselves :)


----------



## Mellie1988

Theo is in 12-18/18-24m and Grace is in 2-3 yrs. 

Theo has always been in the sizes he should be for his age etc....Grace has always been in the size below though, it felt like she was in 12-18m clothes forever!! 

x


----------



## sarah0108

i feel like Harriet will be in 12-18 forever :rofl: shes not been in them long though, but 18-24 is just MASSIVE!


----------



## Mellie1988

Grace was stil in some 12-18 month clothes when she was 2 and a half!! I think she actually skipped the 18-24 month clothes altogether and went on to 2-3 years...don't recall having many clothes in 18-24 at all...very odd sizing!


----------



## sarah0108

crazy!! i know Harriet has about 2 dresses that are 2-3 and apart from being a bit baggy on the shoulders she can still get away with them, dresses are easier because the length doesnt matter :rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

Noah's been in 18-24 for almost 5 months... Longest he's ever stayed in one size!

I hate sizing though. I wish they had some sort of rule where they HAD to all be the same size ;)... Ive found that
Tesco & Asda - Big
Gap, Zara & Boots - Small
Mothercare & Next - Just right (and last for ages... Noah's currently wearing Next 6-9 shorts he's had since he was 4 months old :wacko:)


----------



## 08marchbean

Paige got a few bits of clothes for easter in 12-18 and i tried them on her thismorning, they are mahoosive on her! proper floor length dressed and falling off her shoulders no matter where they are from. so i reverted back to putting her in a 6 month size dress :haha:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Has anyone else found that Primark are ridiculously small?! :nope:


----------



## 08marchbean

x__Hannah__x said:


> Has anyone else found that Primark are ridiculously small?! :nope:

yes! in there proper clothes they are tiny! but i find their rompers/sleepsuits a bit big! :wacko:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I don't think I've tried there sleepsuits but Amelia's got some 9-12 month vests and they're already getting tight! :wacko:


----------



## _laura

We stopped buying primark cause they were just too small and kept ripping etc. I prefer the supermarket ones.


----------



## annawrigley

I thought it was just a one-off but Noah got given a tshirt from Primark when he was in 6-9 clothes. It was 12-18 but fit perfectly, I was sure it must have been a wrong label or something! Apparently not :shrug:


----------



## lauram_92

^ i thought the same anna! oliver has a 9-12month top, but it was obviously a 3-6 month top. thought it must have been the wrong label too, so put it in his 3-6 month clothes..


----------



## AriannasMama

Gerber brand clothes are teeny too. Arianna has a couple 3-6 gerber onesies and they are skin tight on her :haha:


----------



## _laura

Pumpkin patch is aswell. We got given a new vest. 3-6 month and it doesnt even fit Max one bit!


----------



## sarah0108

primark stuff shrinks like crazy!!!!


----------



## sarah0108

annawrigley said:


> Noah's been in 18-24 for almost 5 months... Longest he's ever stayed in one size!
> 
> I hate sizing though. I wish they had some sort of rule where they HAD to all be the same size ;)... Ive found that
> Tesco & Asda - Big
> Gap, Zara & Boots - Small
> Mothercare & Next - Just right (and last for ages... Noah's currently wearing Next 6-9 shorts he's had since he was 4 months old :wacko:)

agree :thumbup: except boots, i find they fit perfect for ages/sizes.
Sainsburys seems to fit perfect for the size as well. 
H&M lasts for ages :haha:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I think Sainsburys are massive, Amelia's got a 6-9 month top that looks like a dress! & a pair of trousers that are far too long :haha:


----------



## _laura

Yeah Sainsburys are massive.
H&M seems to be perfect for Max which is good cause I love their clothes! And they're reasonably priced.


----------



## sarah0108

TBF Ive only every got 2 shirts for max in 0-3m and somes shoes for H from sainsburys :lol: i might buy some other clothes and see how they are ;) x


----------



## annawrigley

I looove H&M clothes! :D Never really had anything for him from Sainsburys cos the one by me doesn't have clothes, it's at this shopping centre thing a bus ride away from me (which is also where H&M is :(). So i dont really go to either xx


----------



## sarah0108

gah i <3 H&M!" 

*cough* H(arriet) & M(ax) <-- ROFL!


----------



## _laura

sarah0108 said:


> gah i <3 H&M!"
> 
> *cough* H(arriet) & M(ax) <-- ROFL!

:rofl:


----------



## AriannasMama

I've gotten one thing for Ari from H&M but the H&M by me has a TINY selection of baby clothes.


----------



## annawrigley

sarah0108 said:


> gah i <3 H&M!"
> 
> *cough* H(arriet) & M(ax) <-- ROFL!

:shock: Meant to be!!!


----------



## stephx

:rofl: @ Sarah, that's some serious H&M love!


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl:! i DO love h&m!!! x


----------



## _laura

ask for a sponsership Sarah!


----------



## sarah0108

ill write to them ''i am willing to try out ALL your baby clothes, for test purposes,i even named my kids after your shop now pleaaase can i have free things? please...''

:rofl:


----------



## vinteenage

We are big H&M fans (both the store and babies :winkwink:).

Cari, ours has a pretty small section but we always find stuff. The girls stuff they have out now is ADORABLE.


----------



## sarah0108

:yipee: :rofl:


----------

